# Android phones and smart alec kids



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Heres a good one for yall, I have a samsung Moment, my youngest son has a Samsung Transform, our phones work fine, my wife has a Samsung Transform, my oldest son has a Samsung transform, they do not work right, they are bot pos's. My phone and my youngest son's phone both have a antivirus on them, my wife and oldest son do NOT have antivirus on their phones.

Do any of yall see a pattern here? My wife and oldest son are both on Transform #4
I am on Moment #2 (first got a broken screen) youngest son is on Transform #1.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Anti-Viruses on Android powered phones is not necessary - no matter how many people tell you they are.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Really? then why do they make them? just to soak my wallet? If its not a virus could it be a malicious code line? Both my wife and oldest have had three Transforms in three months, so theres gotta be something in common about not functioning correctly. I find it kinda hard to believe that six phones can be bad right off the start.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

wolfen1086 said:


> Really? then why do they make them? just to soak my wallet? If its not a virus could it be a malicious code line? Both my wife and oldest have had three Transforms in three months, so theres gotta be something in common about not functioning correctly. I find it kinda hard to believe that six phones can be bad right off the start.


there are also antiviruses out there for linux - for those who want to feel more secured..

IMO, as long as the phone has not been rooted you should be okay. As far as your wife and kid having phone problems - it could happen.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats the thin sobeit my Moment IS rooted, and I have had no problems at all since I rooted it, before I rooted it I was about to hit it with a hammer and cancel my acct with Sprint. Since rooting my phone has shown on a program called Quadrant at the bottom of the food chain on the 4G phones, problem is my phone is a 3G phone.

But your saying there could be phones that are bad right out of the box? In that case the entire Transform line must be bad. But I Do know that after weeks and weeks of cojmplaining to Spring they re4leased me for a one year upgrade of up to 4 phones so were going to Best buy this evening and my wife and oldest are getting epcis, those are "supposed" to be good phones, and I will have two Transforms to root and see if they work after 
I will definitely post my findings, we already know both Transforms do not function correctly, so if I root one and it starts working, we know its a conflict between Springs software and Google's Android software, which I HAVE heard is a MAJOR problem here lately on Android phones


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

You never stated why they don't function properly. . .

Which Android version are they running? 2.2? 2.1?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Model is : SPH-M920, Android 2.2.2, Baseband Version S:M920.06 S.EB28, Kernel Version 2.6.32.9, Build number FROYO.EB28

I rooted my Samsung moment about three months ago and have the same on my phone with no problems at all.
I just recently updated to Keylime 3.2.0 on my Moment


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

You still haven't mentioned why the phones aren't functioning properly? Apps not opening? Calls not going through? Slow? Lagging?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

sorry I forgot.

Wifes Phone, calls not coming through or going to voicemail, text messages not going through either way force close on certain apps both stock Sprint and downloaded from market.

Sons Phone same as above with random restarts, and slider lock never working properly.
Oh and force close of the whole operating system.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Calls not going through would be a network problem - doubt the phone is relevant. 

Force closes are either due to another similar app trying to access the same files at the same time - or a bad installation.

Random restarts are normally caused by the radio acting up. Slider lock not working properly would be the touch screen acting up.

Force closure of Android? I doubt it. What exactly does it say when the force close message pops up?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Coolfreak said:


> Calls not going through would be a network problem - doubt the phone is relevant.
> 
> Force closes are either due to another similar app trying to access the same files at the same time - or a bad installation.
> 
> ...


when it says its force closing it usually says the name of the app, is not responding and must force close, or the Android operating system is not responding and gives the option to wait or foreclose. But I think I fixed the problem, I called Sprint and had the phone in question activated and my number transfered to the Transform and so far it friggin fly's. All I did was install a recovery program that gives me root access, then installed a custom rom from a site I get phone operation systems and roms from.


----------

